# Where are Suiters Generally Allowed?



## Briz (Sep 6, 2011)

*EDIT*: I did not mean to imply that because I will have a partial soon that I intend to go to the few places I listed as examples. I'm actually more curious about where people in suits have been to, and the common practices they use to not be thrown out.

I'll have a partial suit very soon, and I was curious which public places usually allowed suiters, such as Walmart, a zoo, etc. and under what conditions? I know that some zoos won't let suiters in because it disturbs the animals, but I've also seen pictures of suiters at zoos, so it must depend on the zoo.

What places generally allow you to enter but you have to call ahead and ask permission/show your identity first?


----------



## Deo (Sep 6, 2011)

For the love of all that is sacred do not go to Wal*Mart in a fursuit. NO. Have some class.

And in all public places you should call ahead to get approval. Do not just show up at the zoo, or any other place of business/fair/festival/street party. Get approval in advance. 

Places like parks are ok to not call ahead, but check your local laws about face coverings in public so that you don't have trouble with cops.

Stay out of malls. AVOID BANKS AT ALL COSTS. DON'T GO NEAR THEM. Going to the bank in fursuit is a good way to get yourself shot and arrested.

Depending on what type of fursuit you have there will be opportunities for suiting to volunteer. If it is cute and toony you can volunteer at children's hospitals and or schools or library reading programs. You can also volunteer for animal shelter fundraisers and zoo events or local community donation gatherings. Or churches if you are religious. There are a lot of ways that a fursuit can bring smiles to people and make their day happier, but that does not involve going to fucking walmart in fursuit. Be responsible and do what is appropriate.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 6, 2011)

I cannot see anyone fursuiting st Wal-Mart unless they want to be on "People of Wal-mart".

The best venues to suit at is events and sometimes walks that are for a good cause. Zoos will not allow suits because it may freak out the animals, and Malls....unless there's a program that's going on, like the Angel Tree, it's not a good idea. 

But Deo said it best.


----------



## Briz (Sep 6, 2011)

I only mentioned Walmart because they seem the most lax at who they let in.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 6, 2011)

Deo covered just about everything.  You're basically masked and putting on a show, not strutting in a new shirt.

Also, shouldn't a suiter have a handler, so that he can be kept safe and be kept from ruining the magic of being the suit's character?

Edit: Yeah, don't do Wal-Mart in a suit even if they let you, unless it's for a charity/event unrelated to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Valence (Sep 6, 2011)

go to anthrocon


----------



## Sar (Sep 8, 2011)

Most places are fine as long as you...


Fay V said:


> **Contact beforehand*. If you are going to a mall or store it is  polite to warn the people ahead of time. A random person in a full suit  is a nightmare to security. Check that a visit is okay with a manager,  check with security to be sure they know you are coming. If you can, go  in person (out of suit) to explain everything. If the store, mall,  private building does not want you to be there, donâ€™t push it.



As for the Zoo...


Fay V said:


> ** Avoid animals*. Some animals are pretty chill, others really  donâ€™t like a giant multicolor thing. Donâ€™t think itâ€™s adorable to go up  to the doggy and play, then get your face bitten off.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 8, 2011)

I've suited at walmart, after I finished my first suit we wanted to get snacks. I was young and stupid then. You can suit at walmart, but there is very little point and I don't really recommend it. It's still private property and you should ask beforehand. 

Basically you can suit almost anywhere, but private property you need permission. Stores, buildings, zoos, schools. Parks are public, generally college campuses are extremely open to it.

In terms of the zoos thing. I believe most suiters that do go to a zoo go during an event, like for halloween and stuff. this is different than just the average day.

This was made to help people in your situation


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 9, 2011)

While we're on the subject, I wanted to ask about how ridiculous it would be to have two friends, both wearing ultra-realistic (yet politically correct) faun costumes to a Wal-Mart, and shop around getting some groceries as if nothing was odd about the situation. Nothing rambunctious, no 'trying to get kicked out', and no face coverings. Just buying a few things that fauns would eat, chatting quietly to each other, and clip-clopping through the produce section. 
Fun? Nerdy? Stupid? Worth filming candidly? Thoughts please.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 9, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> While we're on the subject, I wanted to ask about how ridiculous it would be to have two friends, both wearing ultra-realistic (yet politically correct) faun costumes to a Wal-Mart, and shop around getting some groceries as if nothing was odd about the situation. Nothing rambunctious, no 'trying to get kicked out', and no face coverings. Just buying a few things that fauns would eat, chatting quietly to each other, and clip-clopping through the produce section.
> Fun? Nerdy? Stupid? Worth filming candidly? Thoughts please.



I'd do it for the shits and giggles.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 10, 2011)

Brb, going to wal-mart nude.


----------



## Dusque (Sep 16, 2011)

that my friend, is HILARIOUS. x3


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

I think parks are your best bet. Certainly not my park though! It's full of crackheads :C


----------



## israfur (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah like Maddibon said, parks with friends sounds like a good place to start.


----------

